# request: Dragon rider story



## borble (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a D&D Base class here and was wondering if anyone may like to make a short story about it. Its a dragon rider type class. I will post any ideas I come up with for it, but you can make up your own. I would be vary grateful if you could help.
thanks all
ben


----------



## BLACKDIRGE (Apr 9, 2007)

borble said:
			
		

> I have a D&D Base class here and was wondering if anyone may like to make a short story about it. Its a dragon rider type class. I will post any ideas I come up with for it, but you can make up your own. I would be vary grateful if you could help.
> thanks all
> ben




Why not write one yourself? 

This is a great place to sharpen your writing skills and get valuable feedback from other writers.

BD


----------



## borble (Apr 9, 2007)

hay, ill think about it, and if i get inspierd, i might.
thanks
ben


----------

